# Making stickies more obvious?



## klpca (Apr 20, 2012)

On another vbulletin forum that I frequent I noticed that the stickies are not separated by a bar like they are on TUG. Even though they are stickies they look like regular posts, so they always look like the newest posts on the page.  I realize that on the sub-forums with many stickies it would push the new posts too far down the page, but I thought it may help on the sub-forums with fewer stickies such as the bargain sale forum, and the last minute rental forums that are frequently used by first time posters. Just a thought. I personally don't care one way or another, but I thought it may save time for some of the moderators who regularly have to remind people to check the stickies.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 20, 2012)

I second that emotion.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 20, 2012)

This is an all-or-none choice for the whole board.

I will guarantee you that for every user wanting this change, there is another user ready to complain that it makes the newer posts too hard to find..


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 20, 2012)

But only klpca's and my opinion matter.  There, easy decision


----------



## drjkn (Apr 21, 2012)

GUESS AGAIN  lol


----------



## klpca (Apr 21, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> This is an all-or-none choice for the whole board.
> 
> I will guarantee you that for every user wanting this change, there is another user ready to complain that it makes the newer posts too hard to find..


I was wondering if it was all or nothing. Too bad, but no worries here - I prefer to have the bar so that I can easily skip over them. :ignore:


----------



## klpca (Apr 21, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> But only klpca's and my opinion matter.  There, easy decision


If only it was that easy!


----------



## jarta (Apr 24, 2012)

Would it be possible to change the font or the color scheme - but only for the Stickys?  They do tend to get overlooked.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 24, 2012)

jarta said:


> Would it be possible to change the font or the color scheme - but only for the Stickys?  They do tend to get overlooked.



I second that emotion.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2012)

ill see what we can do


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

Take a good look at what is being requested here.   The initial request would like the separation bar removed so the stickies would look more like the 'regular' posts.  Now people want them shown in a different color to give them greater differentiation.

I've changed the "Sticky:" prefix on the subject to show in *bold red*.


----------



## jarta (Apr 24, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> Take a good look at what is being requested here.   The initial request would like the separation bar removed so the stickies would look more like the 'regular' posts.  Now people want them shown in a different color to give them greater differentiation.
> 
> I've changed the "Sticky:" prefix on the subject to show in *bold red*.



Thank you.  I think the red helps delineate where the Stickys end and the most recent posts start.  I would consider it only an experiment.  

Perhaps others will not like it.  Looks like it's not too hard to change back to all blue if that's the case.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 25, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> Take a good look at what is being requested here.   The initial request would like the separation bar removed so the stickies would look more like the 'regular' posts.  Now people want them shown in a different color to give them greater differentiation.
> 
> I've changed the "Sticky:" prefix on the subject to show in *bold red*.



I think we have a winner!


----------



## pittle (Apr 25, 2012)

*I like it*



Makai Guy said:


> Take a good look at what is being requested here.   The initial request would like the separation bar removed so the stickies would look more like the 'regular' posts.  Now people want them shown in a different color to give them greater differentiation.
> 
> I've changed the "Sticky:" prefix on the subject to show in *bold red*.



I was traveling yesterday and noticed the change as soon as I logged into the Mexico section this morning.  I like it!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, Admin's. It makes the stickies more obvious. Now to see if it reduces the '_____ TS outfit lied to me', and the 'How can I rescind?' posts. These make up a lot of the 'noise-to signal' ratio. Maybe if the whole header of the sticky were red, not just the word, 'Sticky'...?

Anyway, many thanks for the work you ladies and gentlemen do! It is appreciated.

Jim


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2012)

I like it too. Whatever it takes to get people to notice them and hopefully (lol) read them. Thanks Makai Guy and TUGBrian!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 25, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Now to see if it reduces the '_____ TS outfit lied to me', and the 'How can I rescind?' posts.


Not a freakin' chance ...


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 25, 2012)

pittle said:


> I was traveling yesterday and noticed the change as soon as I logged into the Mexico section this morning.  I like it!!!


To me it's jarringly garish.  But I'll get used to it.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2012)

*How 'bout them Stickies?*

Oh Baby!  Can't miss those *STICKIES* now.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 25, 2012)

[like]  !!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 25, 2012)

I like it, too.


----------



## pittle (Apr 29, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> To me it's jarringly garish.  But I'll get used to it.



Yes - you will.  I am an admin on another forum and you have to do what the users want.  Thanks .


----------

